# first bacon in my fridge build



## uncle_lar (Feb 8, 2016)

bacon.jpg



__ uncle_lar
__ Feb 8, 2016






I haven't posted in a while, I have been smoking just no time to post!

I figured this one was worthy of taking the time to post.

I dry cured this for 10 days, belly bacon and a couple pieces of buck board.

gave it 8 hrs. of apple wood smoke, with a touch of pecan. going to slice it up later today.

I will post another picture of it sliced later on. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. I haven't made any bacon in quite a while

because I didn't like doing it in my  propane smoker because It was too hard to keep the temp low.

with my fridge build which is 2 sided the smoke is directed from the other side and it stayed right at 90*  the whole time.

thanks for looking













bacon sliced.JPG



__ uncle_lar
__ Feb 8, 2016






I packaged some of the buckboard  before I remembered to take the picture.


----------



## dukeburger (Feb 8, 2016)

Great looking bacon. Slices of heaven! Great job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

Awesome looking bacon!!!

Al


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 9, 2016)

Fried some up for supper last night, and the taste was fantastic!


----------

